# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Hi!! new member



## Georgesa (Jan 4, 2006)

I have been reading your posts so far and were very helpfull to me.
So i tried to take my first pictures of my also new tank.One of them came out pretty well.


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

Looks really good!! What camera and settings did you use?

Hawk


----------



## Georgesa (Jan 4, 2006)

I use the olympus c-750 and as for the settings i use the auto mode with some zoom on and let the camera decide just holding my breath when i take the pictures.
The lack of my experience as a photographer generaly is the reason that i failed using other settings so far but to tell you the truth the auto mode looks to cover me so far and i concetrate more to catch the 'right frame' in my picture

...Sorry for my bad english but it's being a long time since i used the language more frequently


----------



## Georgesa (Jan 4, 2006)

I just took a tour in your site Hawk and....!!!!!


----------



## Rekab (Apr 28, 2004)

Nice shot!! You must have alot of light over your tank? Where is Heraklion sounds like some where in Greece?


----------



## Georgesa (Jan 4, 2006)

I have only two lamps (arcadia 1x25w and sylvania 
1x25w)for a not fullplanted tank 120lt.

Right, Heraklion is the mazor town in Crete,the big island in southern Greece.


----------



## Tankman (Feb 19, 2006)

Nice, I'm using your photo as my desktop wallpaper. Any tank specs? 
Cheers


----------

